
Dame Stephanie Shirley: 'Success has a cost. Women today are so naïve' - bootload
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/dame-stephanie-shirley-success-has-a-cost-women-today-are-so-na-ve-9687846.html
======
avaer
Tangential to the article content: I don't usually read articles on mobile
witbout adblock, but I tried here and I couldn't finish the article on a top
of the line phablet.

Do people really consume content these days with contextual greentext inline,
socials sediment up top, sticky video on bottom, popups in the middle, and
dynamically resizing interstitials interrupting your scroll before you get to
the spam at the end of the article?

I can think of classier and more restrained porn sites than this supposed news
outlet, which ostensibly trades on trust but makes me feel the need to check
for malware drive-bys.

Am I doing something wrong or is this just the sorry state of news on the web?

~~~
sudojudo
The Independent isn't a reliable news source and it has no place on Hacker
News.

Their advertising is over-the-top because it's a dying business. They don't
even print anymore, they're just an online tabloid, and when they're not
getting enough views, they start making up their own news.

It's too bad, because at one time they were one of the few British papers that
was able to stand up to Murdoch's right-wing print empire, but in the end
Murdoch had bigger pockets, and the Independent scurried into the shadows to
create garbage.

~~~
bootload
_" The Independent isn't a reliable news source and it has no place on Hacker
News."_

Show me what news sources are good for Hacker News ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=sudojudo](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=sudojudo)
Oh, complain but offer no alternatives.

I found it interesting, ads or not (I adblock everything) and hand't read
about Dame Steve. Fantastic to think that F1 made 30 or so of their software
employees, mostly women millionaires.

